

Ask HN: How can I send a package on an infinite voyage on the internet? - 3327


======
zorlem
To the original question: no idea what do you mean by package, but you can't
send a TCP/IP packet to the "Internet" that will be looped forever - there is
a field in the header called TTL, that gets decremented by each host along the
way. When a host receives a packet with a TTL of zero it will discard this
package. Therefore, to transfer a packet ad-infinitum you need a router to
modify the TTL in-transit. The other option would or to configure several
routers to not decrement the TTL and loop a packet between them. But that's
not "Internet" anymore.

After your elaboration: There is a nice concept by Michal Zalewski (lcamtuf)
to <http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/juggling_with_packets.txt> make a transient
storage between servers where the data will be stored in packets that are
always in-transit.

~~~
3327
> <http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/juggling_with_packets.txt>

Great answer, exactly what I was looking for/had in mind. Thank you

------
3327
To elaborate this is more of a theoretical question. E.g data of size X
(doesn't matter) that is always in transit.

